# Replace VCR with DVD in Windstar VAn



## giggrins

Hi, I have a 2001 Windstar SEL that has a VCR with pop down screen in the back for the kids. However, now everything is DVD. How do I take out the VCR and install a DVD. Or.. do I simply use the AV jacks and connect a portable DVD player through the jacks. Thanks anyone who can help. By the way, the VCR doesn't work anymore anyways. The VCR is between the two front seats in a vertical position, which I don't think you could put a DVD player that way????? Help, thanks


----------



## jaggerwild

Your best bet might be to just get an indash DVD/radio and hook it up to the rear monitor.
You can just hook into where the old unit was but not sure on finding a DVD player that uses 12 volts cheap.


----------



## lcurle

You can replace i with a DVD player, just need to get the VCR out first and throw it away. A DVD player can be used in a verticle position. Make sure you find one that you like, and has some type of shock resistancy, or made for auto application.

http://www.crutchfield.com/m_267150/Car-Video.html?tp=10


----------



## giggrins

Thank you for responding. My teenage son (leave it to a teenager) suggested pulling the vcr out and using his portable dvd player. We had a power inverter and hooked the cables to the av jacks in the rear media center and guess what , it works and it was free! Thanks again for alll your help and take care...Linda


----------



## jaggerwild

Glade to hear!


----------



## lcurle

portable doesn not really mean vehicle application, the temperature changes in the portable DVD player will cause the laser to fail in a few months.


----------

